# La fuente de mi circuito de mi amplificador de 100w



## hernan1617 (Jul 6, 2012)

no se el voltaje de la fuente con el que voy a alimentar a mi circuito de mi amplificador, utiliza:
 4 transistores 2n3055(9mc58 VW, 9m 003, MYS)
 3 transistores (bd136, bd135, bd135)
T.odo lo demas creo que se especifia en las imagenes, segun mi profesor dice que la marca es cekit (abajo del circuito  dice ckt-152), no escuentro un esquema en internet de ese circuito, por eso no se su voltaje.
De antemano gracias, espero todas las recomendaciones posibles, no soy un experto de la electronica pero desde que deje de estudiarla no he podido terminar mi amplificador y es algo que quiero hacerlo desde hace mucho tiempo|


----------



## crimson (Jul 6, 2012)

Hola hernan 1617, bienvenido a la Comunidad. La alimentación de esos amplificadores anda entre +/- 35V (para 60W) y +/- 42V (para 100W) algunos lo llevan a +/-50V pero no es recomendable. Para esto necesitarías un transformador de 25+25VCA 200VA (para +/-35V) o uno de 30+30VCA 300VA (para+/-42V). Para los detalles fijate en el buscador, hay mucho sobre fuentes de alimentación de audio. Saludos C


----------



## hernan1617 (Jul 6, 2012)

gracias por tu respuesta crimson, me sirve de mucho, a y otra cosita no se si sera mucha molestia tambiren tengo un preamplificador de -/+12, al hacer un circuito, el transformador puede ser util para los dos o tengo que comprarme otro.


----------



## crimson (Jul 6, 2012)

Fijate acá hernán, en el post #288:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-monofonico-modular-200w-pcb-71169/index15.html
Para 12V ponés zener de 12V 1W y listo.
Saludos C


----------



## hernan1617 (Ago 17, 2012)

gracias por tu ayuda me sirvió de mucho, ya lo tengo todo armado ahora lo que me preocupa es que no se el ohmio de este circuito, me podrían ayudar por favor...
quiero ponerle un parlante. 
seria bueno uno de12 pulgadas?


----------



## crimson (Ago 18, 2012)

Cuando te referís a "el ohmio" ¿sería la impedancia de salida? En estos amplificadores (¿el tuyo tiene 4 transistores de salida, no?) podés bajar a 4 ohm sin problemas con una alimentación de +/-40V, logrando 100 Watts. Si tenés un parlante de 12 pulgadas vá bien, mientras soporte esa potencia.
Saludos C


----------



## hernan1617 (Ago 18, 2012)

asu..., el problema ahora es que ya me habia comprado un transformador de +/-42.
el señor que me vendio el circuito del amplificador y el transformador me dijo que la impedancia del primero es de 8Ω
se disminuye a 4Ω si lo alimento con +/- 40?


----------



## crimson (Ago 18, 2012)

No hernan, hay una mezcolanza de conceptos. El transformador, si es de 42V de corriente alterna, te va a dar rectificados casi 60V de continua, que es mucho para ese equipo, te va a funcionar unos segundos antes de estropearse algo. El transformador como máximo debe dar 30V de corriente alterna, para que una vez rectificada te de +/-42 de corriente continua. Por otra parte, la impedancia de salida es mucho menor a 4 u 8 ohm, en realidad, lo que interesa aquí es la impedancia de la carga que le vas a colocar, esto es, el parlante. Si le ponés 8 ohm te va a dar 100W con comodidad, si le ponés 4 ohm te podés extender un poco más, digamos hasta los 130/150 W según las pérdidas en los transistores. Ahora, si le ponés 2 ohm, lo más probable es que los transistores finales tomen un exceso de corriente y se estropeen. Averiguá lo del transformador, con el tester en VCA fijate cuánto te da, si es más de 30 fijate de cambiarlo. Saludos C


----------



## hernan1617 (Ago 18, 2012)

gracias crimson, el transformador que me compre no especifica 42v., no dice nada, pero el señor que me vendio me dijo que una vez rectificada, daria +/-42 (yo le enseñe que queria un transformador 30+30vca 300va (para+/-42)), en cuanto al parlante me voy a comprar uno de 4Ω, pero si quiero comprarme 3 parlantes para los bajos medios y altos, es recomendable que mejor le ponga de 8Ω a cada uno no?, con una coneccion en paralelo.


----------



## crimson (Ago 19, 2012)

Así sí, si rectificados das +/-42V no hay problema. Yo soy de la idea de usar parlantes de 8 ohm, hacen trabajar más tranquilo al amplificador. En tu caso, si vas a usar 3 parlantes (bajos medios y agudos) no hay que conectarlos los tres en paralelo, sino por medio de un crossover o divisor de frecuencias, para que cada parlante trabaje en el rango de frecuencias para el que fue creado. Hay un hilo de estos por acá:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/divisor-frecuencias-crossover-8691/
Saludos C


----------



## hernan1617 (Sep 18, 2012)

gracias crimson....
no puede ser..., no funciona mi amplificador, una vez encendido con la señal de audio y los parlantes, solo se escucha un zumbido leve en los parlantes, no se que pudiera ser, me suponia que debio ser a la incorrecta instalacion de la entrada y salida de audio y la corriente, asi lo instale como se especifica en la imagen.... (ya estan instalados los transistores)
por otro lado yo queria ponerle efecto delay de la pag http://construyasuvideorockola.com/downloads/delay_pt2399.pdf
  ya esta armado pero no se como instalarloen la secuencia de pream. y ampificador, se perdera la ganancia si lo conecto en serie despues del preamplificador, porque lo he probado y tampoco se escucha, sera porque no lo puede captar el oido humano y solo lo puede aplificar el amplificador? como ven son muchas preguntas y espero sus respuestas gracias
NOTA:
este es mi preamplificador
http://guia-electronica.blogspot.com/2012/01/super-previo-contro-de-vol.html
tambien tengo este master
http://guia-electronica.blogspot.com/2012/02/master-para-amplificador-con-4558.html


----------



## nasaserna (Sep 18, 2012)

Creo que el esquema de tu amplificador es algo similar a:




Verifica las conexiones entre etapas, separa cada módulo, y pruébalo de manera individual. verifica calentamientos ecxesivos.

puedes pasarte por la puesta a punto de Fogonazo
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/puesta-marcha-ajustes-etapa-potencia-11722/


----------



## hernan1617 (Sep 21, 2012)

gracias por la respuesta, pero aun sigo con la duda de las conecciones de los preamplificadores


----------

